# PE Exam Nightmare (That Happened)



## Earlybird (Oct 28, 2008)

This is just so everybody knows that these type of things actually do happen.

I was signed up for the PE exam (Transportation Depth) for October 24th 2008.

I studied hard for three months and altered my work and personal schedule numerous times to make sure I would be prepared.

Over a three month span, the testing location was listed as the same place as the last three tests.

The day before, I took off work and relaxed after doing a quick review. I got plenty of sleep the night before and made my way to the testing site the next morning just to find that no one was there. Apparently the test had been moved to another location and I hadn't seen it on the email notification.

When I looked at the email, I read every part except for the testing location. For some reason I didn't think the test would be moved, so I didn't pay attention to it.

I raced down the interstate at 100 mph to try to get to the new location, but a traffic jam ended my hopes of making it.

Now I need to wait another six months to take the exam. I was really jacked up to finally get a shot at passing the PE.

I was so pissed when I got home, that I had to run 2 miles and mow the grass just to keep myself from busting up the living room.

Moral of the story is to always read every word of the email notification.

This is my first post on this board. I've been reading it for the last few days and have found it to be very informative.

I look forward to discussing PE topics with everyone over the next six months.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 28, 2008)

DUDE! Ouch. . .

that really blows (different thread, sorry). My condolences. . . i can't even imagine the horror at arriving at presumed site and seeing zero people around -

Those little things are why i have a heavy bag &amp; speed bag hung up in my garage; takes the homicidal edge off when sh!t goes that far south.

[edit] oh and welcome aboard


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

oh man that sucks, I would think something such as moving the exam would be sent out with "regular mail" and not in an email.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 29, 2008)

Boy, that really is like one of those nightmares where you miss the test for one reason or another.

&lt;shivers&gt;


----------



## Vishal (Oct 29, 2008)

That is truly nighmarish... I can only imagine how you would have felt... but at least the world doesn't end there. Just enjoy some time during the holiday season and get back to studying later.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 29, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> oh man that sucks, I would think something such as moving the exam would be sent out with "regular mail" and not in an email.


Exactly what I was thinking. With a bright orange card to state the issue as well.

But the lesson is; in six months when you take the test....... READ EVERY WORD of every question. (I know that doesn't help right now, but had to)


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 29, 2008)

Where was this at? I don't think he said in his original post.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2008)

> When I looked at the email, I read every part except for the testing location. For some reason I didn't think the test would be moved, so I didn't pay attention to it.


My test was moved and yet somehow I still made it there. That's a you problem, not a test administrator problem.



> I raced down the interstate at 100 mph to try to get to the new location, but a traffic jam ended my hopes of making it.


Easy there Evel Knievel.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Oct 29, 2008)

That really is a bummer. I had a similar experience with a safety training class that I flew to the Bay Area to attend and ended up at the wrong place. I had arrived 20 minutes early and was reading the EERM in the car up until about 10 minutes before the class was to start. I went to the building and it was locked and the secretary in the office next door told me I was at the wrong place. I luckily made it to the training with 2 minutes before they locked the door.

Just relax and keep studying. Work as many problems as you can find. I took the PE for the second time on the 24th and I studied very hard for each of them and still came across a couple problems that I had no idea on how to solve. You will just be that much more prepared next time. You will be amazed how quickly April will be here.

Attention to details is a key to passing the exam.

Like my Drill Sergeant in the Army used to tell me - "It ain't nothing but a thing!" Meaning this will pass and you will take the exam next time and do great because you are so well prepared.

Good Luck!


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes! That's no good at all...but on the positive side, you'll have studied for a REALLY long time when you take it. Instant ace!

Our site was moved from where it normally was supposed to be, but I had double checked with the state board about location and then saw it on the admission slip too. I'm neurotic about things like that.


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW! Sorry dude!


----------



## frazil (Oct 29, 2008)

What a nightmare.

welcome to the board!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 29, 2008)

That is terrible. I can't imagine how bad that would be. Welcome to EB.com. Hope we can help ease the pain.


----------



## sehad (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, that sucks big time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Ugh ... totally brutal!!! :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## Earlybird (Oct 29, 2008)

Well it definitely sucked, but it was far from the worst thing that ever happened to me. Once I calmed down I was able to put everything into perspective. I must say the hardest part was unpacking my suitcase full of books.

The upside is I have a boatload of knowledge to build on, so I'm not starting from scratch, which is an incredible ass-pain.

It also fuels me enough to kick the test square in the balls next time, so motivation will not be a problem.

One of my biggest problems is my tendency to be impatient, so maybe this will help me learn to correct that.

I'm just going to glance at everything about once every two weeks, until after hunting season, at which point I'll start hitting it hard again.

BTW, the Civil Equations sticky'd at the top of this forum are money!!!! They will definitely be put in a three ring binder for the exam.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh man, that really sucks!

Welcome to EB and stick around - this is a good place to hang while you're waiting for the next round.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 30, 2008)

Earlybird said:


> Well it definitely sucked, but it was far from the worst thing that ever happened to me. Once I calmed down I was able to put everything into perspective.


Wow, Earlybird! That really is a great perspective. Hang around. We need people like you.


----------



## Brentum (Oct 31, 2008)

mary said:


> Wow, Earlybird! That really is a great perspective. Hang around. We need people like you.


Doh!

Just such a scenario is what I was freaked out about. So I checked the testing location with the ELSES about two weeks before the test...just to be sure. Then I doubled checked that I knew where it was (even though I already knew) on Google Maps...just to be sure it wasn't in a different convention center than the one I was thinking of. Then I downloaded and printed floor plans for the convention center so I had an idea if it was on the ground or 2nd or 3rd floors, so I wasn't wondering around a big convention center like a lost puppy looking for the right room.

All of that was probably overly-paranoid...but I was paranoid about something like what you described happening. I think it was worth it for peace of mind. Got enough to worry about without worrying about showing up and the doors are locked and no one's there...


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 31, 2008)

Brentum said:


> I think it was worth it for peace of mind. Got enough to worry about without worrying about showing up and the doors are locked and no one's there...


I went there to locate the entrance parking and mens room etc. ( a run through). When I saw the small size tables I was worried.

Twenty min into the Const. PM session I placed my answer sheet in one of my req. 14 standards. I couldn't find it for 10 min... I asked for another sheet..20 min later one of my protors found it for me after I took my box &amp; suitcase against the wall for them to search.

I misplaced it cause ELSES spent our fees on the most expensive conv. hall in Phoenix Metro with the smallest plastic tables (with a broom finish) that they got from China. Those tables were not designed for any exam let alone the P.E.

Some one please, talk me down to tell me what's wrong with the Elks lodge or some charity hall with tables wider that my daugther's second grade class...The exam was scheduled years in advance.. No excurses. It's a hinderance to our ability to get licensed for a P.E. job.

Unreal...Whom ever rented the conv ctr. at those prices, paid parking, heavy const at the same loc. should be fired... When I got there at 6:30 AM, 2 dudes were on the sidewalk with a Jack hammer...

The head proctor began by apologizing for the size of the tables. ( feeling guilty, admiting they srewed up)..True story.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 31, 2008)

Earlybird said:


> BTW, the Civil Equations sticky'd at the top of this forum are money!!!!



How would you know?


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 31, 2008)

Earlybird, man, I feel sorry for you dude. That would really suck. When I took the FE (april 08) and PE (last week) I got a hotel (I live 1.5 hrs. from where the test was being given) and the day before, I did nothing but drive to the hotel, go to the test site, and found the room where it was being given. They had all the tables set up with the cards taped to the tables, all the stuff there, even some folders that probably had the test in them! I didn't peek though, cause with my luck someone would have come in and caught me, then I'd be washing boats right now. Anyhow, this board is a real asset when studying, so welcome, and those members with the hot chick picts, well, I think they are fat old guys with big beer guts, so I'd advise not to hit on them!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, who you calling old?

Oh wait, my av isn't hot. Never mind.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2008)

what about my avatar?

hot or not?


----------

